# BMD launch new Wax



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

NEWS FROM BMD -
Revolutions (wheel wax) is our newest wax creation to be added to our range of handmade luxury waxes,Revolutions is handmade in the Kingdom of Fife ,Scotland ,the same as the rest of our range to very highest of standards .

Revolutions is a high temperature hybrid wax, carefully blended with Carnauba wax ,high temperature synthetic wax,high temperature Montan wax and advanced polymers to create a wheel wax that can stand up to the high temperatures that wheels can reach.

Revolutions is a salmon pink wax in colour and has the scent of fresh raspberries ,very easy on off.

Revolutions will seal and protect your wheels for around 4 months,making them a breeze to keep clean without the use of strong wheel cleaners, a mild shampoo will be all thats needed to keep them looking at there best.
Revolution will not only protect your wheels it will also leave a crisp sharp shine and silky smooth finish on your wheels.

Application of Revolutions is very easy ensure wheels are clean,free of contaminants and dry,apply a thin coat to all 4 wheels then remove with a microfibre cloth ,to leave a sharp shine and silky smooth finish on your wheels .

Revolutions will be added to the website tomorrow at £20 + postage for a 50 ml sample, 200 ml glass containers will be added in the next few days at £69 + postage .

We have the **10 Revolutions on offer** for DW members to order NOW.

***£20 for a 50 ml sample with free UK postage***

For DW members overseas we will pay the first £5 so
Europe +£4 shipping
Rest of the world + £11 shipping

Please use paypal to pay [email protected]


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Great wax :thumb:


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Any photo's of it in action ?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

slimjim said:


> Any photo's of it in action ?












Video here too

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=313671


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Is that a scuff I can see?!!


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Yeh I will give it a go , payment sent .


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi slimjim we need your postal address ,going to try to make the 2nd post for you


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

I've PM you it , I thought you automatically got it with payment but obviously not when doing it from your phone.

Cheers


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks Tony got it now,on my way to post :thumb:
Stevie BMD


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Am I too late to miss PM post?



Payment sent


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks for the order Lee ,too late for 2nd post today but we will post first thing tomorrow for you ,1st class signed for service ,enjoy your wax
Stevie BMD


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Bartl said:


> Is that a scuff I can see?!!


On the wheels? Probably!


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Black Magic Detail said:


> Thanks for the order Lee ,too late for 2nd post today but we will post first thing tomorrow for you ,1st class signed for service ,enjoy your wax
> Stevie BMD


I messaged you last might on FB ref paying today. If you clock the name.


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

yes i did clock the name Lee,should be with you on friday ,cheers.
Stevie BMD


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

slimjim said:


> Yeh I will give it a go , payment sent .


Wax has just arrived, don't know what powers you have with the Post Office but can't remember ever getting a delivery at this time of day.

Looks really nice wax and the pot looks & feel really good quality.

Fingers crossed weathers a bit better tomorrow and might get to try some on the wife's wheels :thumb:


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

Glad to hear it arrived safe and sound ,enjoy.
Stevie BMD


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Used this today on the wife's car , I'm usually pretty hard to impress but it works , very easy to go on and the wheels were as flat as a pancake. It put a deep shine on them straight away. 
When I have time I shall remove the wheels and give the whole wheel a going over. 
Very impressed just wish all products I bought lived up to my expectations like this.


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks for the pics tony ,wheels look great ,glad to hear Revolutions lived up to your expectations .
stevie BMD


----------

